# Captain W Box crossed the bar



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Captain W Box of Common Bros passed away ref Shields Gazette to night. Master of the Kurdistan when she broke in half.
I sailed with him twice. as 2 nd trip cadet he was mate and as mate when he was master.
Condolences to his wife and daughters.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day borderreiver,sm.today.05:58.re:captain w box crossed the bar,may he rest in peace,my condolences to his wife and family.regards ben27


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear of Capt Box's demise.
There is a Capt Box who is in command in P&O - would he be related I wonder ?


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Condolences to Captain Box 's family may he RIP.


----------

